# abnormal CPU temp... and system won't start..



## rahulbalmuri (Sep 5, 2011)

*abnormal CPU temp... and system won't start..after installing NH-U12P-SE2*

i recently bought my Noctua NH-U12P-Se2,... and followed the instructions precisely and installed it onto my Core i5 2500k...

after successfully installing it... i turned on my system... it says abnormal CPU Temp..it shows over 87 deg !!!!!!!!!!!

now why is this so....???

also... after installing the Cooler .. it was a bit tilted...towards the ram slots... slightly tilted... is this the reason or any other might be,,,??? pls help me in this regard...

i restored my Stock cooler and my CPU temp's are fine ....


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2011)

if its is tilted, most likely there is a gap between the cooler's bottom & the processor, even if it was seated firmly. sometimes the build defect may leave the cooler with a slightly long pushpin/screw or bad backplate causing it not to touch the processor well.

check if the bottom of the cooler, the part that is in contact with the processor is even. a slightly uneven polish too can give these kind of result.


----------



## asingh (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: abnormal CPU temp... and system won't start..after installing NH-U12P-SE2*



rahulbalmuri said:


> i recently bought my Noctua NH-U12P-Se2,... and followed the instructions precisely and installed it onto my Core i5 2500k...
> 
> after successfully installing it... i turned on my system... it says abnormal CPU Temp..it shows over 87 deg !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



It is not installed correctly. You used the back-plate..?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2011)

Remove & reinstall your cooler with some good thermal paste.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: abnormal CPU temp... and system won't start..after installing NH-U12P-SE2*



asingh said:


> It is not installed correctly. You used the back-plate..?



yeah i used the back plate.... and the thermal paste given by Noctua


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 6, 2011)

re-install it again carefully referring to the manual hopefully it will be ok alo did u apply a very thick layer of tim


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Sep 6, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> re-install it again carefully referring to the manual hopefully it will be ok alo did u apply a very thick layer of tim



ya i guess so.. in d manual its given 4-5mm dot of paste... so i did that....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ So do you still have the overheating problem?


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Sep 7, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ So do you still have the overheating problem?



hurray... installed it successfully now         

Idle temp :- 32 Deg
Load Temp= 45 deg
Lowest Recorded = 28 Deg..

I'm using CM 430 Elite... with one side and front fans air intakes....

and one back and one top 120mm exhaust fans...

one more fan is still to be assembled on the top 

now tell me.... i want to OC my CPU.... shall i use the ASUS Tool i.e., Turbo V EVo... jus by clicking Fast Button it'll be boosted to 4.2 ghz... or any other method... also suggest me a Stress testing soft


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ Congrats!! 
OC'ing will depend on your experience level. But Turbo V is an easy tool for OC'ing.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Sep 7, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Congrats!!
> OC'ing will depend on your experience level. But Turbo V is an easy tool for OC'ing.



Kudos to u guys..!!!

the reason for overheating is.. More TIM is placed...


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

^^using Asus tool will oc but at a substantially higher vcore that what is required.


----------

